
Ordered Graph Data Language - jasonhansel
http://ogdl.org/
======
Isammoc
Where are the graphes ? I only see trees...

~~~
jasonhansel
A tree is a type of graph. OGDL represents graphs because OGDL documents can
have cyclic references.

------
CmonDev
Visualisation is usually more interesting.

